# When you have to stay



## Organgrinder (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello all,

Sadly it looks we are going to be staying in our SBC for a while or even forever. Some circumstances are preventing our move to the OPC. See my other post in the Family section under commuting to church.

This is presenting some problems in that our pastor is a committed Dispensationalist and is antagonistic to Calvinism/Calvinists. Calvinism has been labeled as errant and to contain lies. I really don't know how to continue to worship in such a situation as this. There is no interest in reforming that I can see. 

The church will soon be installing big video screens. I have a feeling they will be used for more than just aids for those of us who don't see well. I'm not looking forward to watching praise movies. 

What would you do? Have any of you had this experience?

I want very much to remain in the Refomred faith but I need more than online contacts. How do I do it without other Reformed folks around?


----------



## JML (Jan 30, 2012)

My suggestion:

There is a great church less than an hour away (Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church in Wylie). I think it is worth the drive. How is staying in a dispensational, anti-doctrines of grace, seeker sensitive, arminian false gospel preaching church good for you spiritually? Driving less than an hour is well worth it to feed your soul with Biblical truth.


----------



## Andres (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark, you've mentioned in another place that driving up to an hour away is just not feasible at this time, but are there not any other options that might be closer to you? You live in the Metroplex, so while their might not be an OPC or other preferable church close enough by, is there not at least a Reformed Baptist or Bible Church closer? If nothing else, at least find a church that isn't completely anti-reformed.


----------



## Curt (Jan 31, 2012)

Andres said:


> at least find a church that isn't completely anti-reformed.



Amen to that.


----------



## westminken (Jan 31, 2012)

You and your family are more than welcome to come worship with us at New Covenant Presbyterian Church. We are in East Dallas at the intersection of Buckner Blvd and Ferguson Rd.


Organgrinder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sadly it looks we are going to be staying in our SBC for a while or even forever. Some circumstances are preventing our move to the OPC. See my other post in the Family section under commuting to church.
> 
> ...


----------



## Organgrinder (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your concern,


The comments made by my pastor actually were made before he got started on his sermon last Sunday. It sounds like he is concerned about Calvinists showing up in the SBC. I hope they keep coming. I wonder if he is trying to fight against a rising tide. 

I have considered the Reformed Baptist but the best one I know of is even further away than the OPC is. Such a church would hopefully have the attributes of a truly Reformed church. You know, all the good stuff like Calvinist, Covenant theology, confessional, orderly worship, not numbers driven etc. etc. etc. 

I have hung out my shingle as organist but I only got one reply from a charismatic church. I didn't go there. If any of you in the Dallas area know of a church east of town that needs someone please let me know. I'm not a professional player but then I'm not there to entertain. 

I felt sad for our youth who just returned from a retreat. They and their leaders were concerned about "keeping the flame" alive. The youth group has sliding dowhill and no one knows why.


----------



## Tim (Jan 31, 2012)

Brother, I am now a bit unclear as to whether your primary concern is looking for a church to join, or looking for an organist position.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2012)

Would you drive a half hour? There's a church option for you in Mesquite.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 31, 2012)

Organgrinder said:


> Thank you all for your concern,
> 
> 
> The comments made by my pastor actually were made before he got started on his sermon last Sunday. It sounds like he is concerned about Calvinists showing up in the SBC. I hope they keep coming. I wonder if he is trying to fight against a rising tide.


Perhaps God may use you instrumentally to bring Calvinism into the church! BTW, does your pastor know you are Calvinist?


----------

